# Help with a pull starter rope.



## blazin (Jun 25, 2006)

I have a Tecumseh OHH65 on my boys Yerf Dog go-cart. The rope frayed and broke. I have fixed this problem before on a chainsaw at work. However the cover on this engine is riveted! Am I missing something obvious. As far as I can tell drilling out the rivets is the only way to access the rope.


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

If you remove the whole fan cover, I think that when you look on the inside you will see that it is serviceable.


----------



## blazin (Jun 25, 2006)

The whole fan cover? The starter cover looks to be riveted. The only other cover I could take off would involve removing the throttle linkage, air cleaner, fuel tank. I can't see why this would be riveted onto the engine. Blows my mind that it doesn't have screws.


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

may be one I am not familiar with, but I still think remove the fan cover. Could you put a picture on the next reply?


----------



## certifiedtech (Jun 30, 2006)

Too remove the blower housing and starter as one unit, there are 3 head bolts that need to be removed. and 2 screws at the base of the blower housing, there is no short cuts.


----------

